# CPT Code Changes: E/M Levels



## Scout4413 (Dec 26, 2013)

HI
Could someone elaborate further on the 2014 OPPS Final Rule : CPT Code Changes: Five E/M Levels for Facilities Eliminated and Replaced with One Code? I do the ER Professional E/M Levels. In the article I read it stated - ED visits will continue to have five levels based on each facilities internal point system.  Is this change for both the ED Facility and Professional leveling? We have a point system for our facility side and follow the CPT AMA guideslines for the professional side. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Not Happening*

Hi Pam,

I might be responsible for the confusion. I wrote something for AAPC about the CMS proposal to reduce the 5 ED Levels to 1 for facility coding only. CMS has decided to delay indefinitely that change. And there was no proposal to reduce the 5 ED physician Levels to 1. You are OK continuing to use your point system on the facility side (as long as it reasonable reflects ED resources utilized) and physician CMS Guidelines for the ED physician services.
Only Hospital Outpatient Facility Codes were reduced to one HCPC. Again not the Emergency Department Codes.

Jim S.


----------



## Scout4413 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cpt ed e/m*

Jim
Thank you for the clarification. 
Pam


----------



## ejias (Jan 24, 2014)

*New Facility E/M*

I work in a facility and we are trying to adjust to the new G-code that will replace the 992.. codes previously used to describe the facility portion of an outpatient clinic visit under Rev Code 510.  Since there were previously 5 levels each for established and new patients.  I am trying to work with our controller to assign an appropriate fee and process.  How are others setting up this new code in the CDC?  Are you substituting the new G-code for each of the levels of 992.. codes with varying charges or are you simply assigning 1 charge for the G-code at a single level?
Thanks


----------

